# Favorites toolbar...discovered



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I'm not sure how long this has been around
I hate toolbars & try to get rid of all of them
But you still end up with a small toolbar

I saw some links on the left side of the toolbar.....couldn't figure out what they were at 1st
So turns out its the Favorites toolbar
I was able to add the 11 websites I use the most in the toolbar
I renamed them to minimize the width used

So if you use IE8 check into it
I could swear the 2 links weren't there before
So maybe some IE update put them there


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

What's "IE8"?:whistling2:


Chrome has had that for as long as I remember.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Chrome is on my bumper :huh: :laughing:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Chrome is on my bumper :huh: :laughing:


funny Dave, very funny.:thumbup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've tried them all at one point or the other
There is generally something that doesn't quite work the way I want with other browsers
I use hotmail....and some do not like that...forget why but I went thru browsers earlier in the year & ended back with IEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

speed dial... embedded email.... builtin google/yahoo/ask, etc. toolbar....
still the fastest browser out there.... OPERA! 
i hate opera, but i love the Opera browser!

DM


----------



## 80HD (Dec 14, 2009)

Check out the folder options in Firefox, you can line your toolbar with folders and segregate your favorites by whatever grouping you choose.

You can then select from the dropdown which prevents the 50 bajillion deep single-threaded bar issue, but you can also right click and "Open all in tabs"... so, if you check news sites etc you just fire them all up and rock and roll.

I like Chrome, not sure its out for linux yet, I need to check.


----------



## 80HD (Dec 14, 2009)

*Sweet*

It IS Out for Linux, glad I got the memo...


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been running Chrome on my Ubuntu installation, which I don't mess with much but I'm slowly learning linux there. Chrome runs better than Firefox on Linux IMO. I've always liked Firefox, but lately they seem to bee falling behind a bit. Anything is better than IE though.


----------

